# How do you guys do it?



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife has the same camera....although she has a different lens that I use.

I'm not a camera expert but this is what I used in my last pictures...1/125, F10, ISO3200 and no flash. I spent a few hours messing around and that's the best I could come up with....I'm sure there is something better.


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe you could take a class? If you want to stop using "auto" and try the aperture priority or shutter speed priority settings it really helps to have a basic understanding of the way light and the camera interact. At least, that's what I found.


----------



## Magnum26 (Feb 25, 2013)

I use my Canon 350D, I can't remember other than the ISO but I set mine to 1600 as that's the fastest it will go, I use a standard 35mm lense with no flash on "P" mode.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Auto sux. Get out of it asap. Try aperture mode (A). It's one of the most commonly used non-auto modes people use. It's really a semi auto mode. You control aperture, the camera controls the rest.

Shutter mode (S) is good too. You control shutter, camera controls the rest. 

Set ISO to manual. Keep it set as low as you can while still maintaining the needed shutter speed.

Key to good tank shots, not necessary, but very helpful, is a good tripod and macro lens. A shutter release can be invaluable too. If you handhold, a fast shutter speed is needed.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely manual on ISO. Indoors I use 400 outside 100. Only in really hard lighting do I max out ISO. But generally. It depends on the situation. I shoot mostly full manual. If you are going to use a priority look at what you want to accomplish. Shallow DOF? Large DOF? Aperture priority. Shooting a waterfall and want that silky look? Or a car race? Or anything with any kind of action? Then shutter priority is what you want. Try getting Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. Or the Scott Kelby series for digital photography.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

In addition to learning how to use the in-camera functions and gaining composition skills, I have found that shooting in RAW and learning how to edit photos is what makes good photos really "pop". 
I am new to photography as well, and I think this was the biggest leap forward for me in terms of getting higher quality images (aside from initially learning ISO, Aperture, and Shutter Speed and becoming better at composing photos).


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Practice. 
Stop using any presets and autos, watch the lcd screen for clear pics, take many pics of the same thing in different settings, lighting, distances.


----------



## Magnum26 (Feb 25, 2013)

And if all else fails Photoshop the sh!t out of it.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm guessing you're talking about tank photos? The quickest way to do it... is know a professional photographer, spend thousands of dollars on equipment, and ask that professional photographer for tips. Or if you don't know a photographer, spend thousands of dollars on equipment, join a photographer's forum, and practice. lol j/k(well sort of).

To take pictures with the equipment you have now, I would get a tripod or if you don't have one use a chair with a cushion on it. 

On the lens:
Set the focal length to about 32mm. On a crop sensor there is a 1.6 multiplier, at 32 that should equal to 50mm on a full frame. I find this gives less distortion and doesn't turn my tank into a bow front. Next, turn off the Image stabilization(IS). If you're using the tripod or chair, the IS may cause blurry pictures because it is moving in the lens. Then change it to MF(manual focus). Next switch on live mode to frame the shot and make sure you're perpendicular with the tank. 

On the camera settings:

Turn the dial to "M" for manual mode. Set the ISO to 500 at the most. I have a 7d and see too much noise at higher ISO to be of any use without editing software. Set the Aperture to 8, this is your dof. To change it push the AV +/- and the scoll you should see the figures change 5.6-6.3-7.1-8. Then set the shutter speed using your exposure meter. If you look through the view finder it's those numbers on the bottom of the screen that look like -3--2--1--|--1--2--3. You want the arrow to line up right in the middle. Also you can set your time delay to 2 seconds.

After you get the the camera settings, double check your focus by using the live view magnifier. It's those buttons with the magnifying glass with the + or -. Another way to check you depth of field is to push the button on the leftside of the lens, right below the lens release button.

On the tank.
Turn off any filters or pumps to minimize water movement.

Last and finally... push the trigger and take the shot. Then check your picture and repeat making needed changes to aperture and shutter speed.

Sorry, this is just a little of how to take decent pic with your t2i with the stock 18-55. To get great pics you'll want to get off camera flashes/strobes, a remote trigger, and some photo editing software. Also, check out the sticky at the top for more info on what settings are being used. I probably left a few things out because every situation is different and I'm also tired.


Good Luck! and keep shooting


----------

